# Alwyn - String Quartet 3 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Alwyn's String Quartet No 3 of 1984, written the year before his death and inspired by a poem of Joy Finzi, was the last of his chamber works. Its not exactly a quartet that leaves me stunned by its originality and seems a rather confused piece without a satisfactory conclusion. However, it's not a 'bad' work and amongst the few recordings of it there are two clearly recommendable recordings that interpretively aren't a million miles apart. Elsewhere, the London Quartet are satisfactory but I'd definitely steer well clear of the usually reliable Maggini quartet who sound completely out of their depth / bored in their scrappy performance.

*Recommended recordings:*

*Rasumovsky Quartet
Tippett Quartet*


----------

